# Cortisol Connection?



## pcsg560 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I had my 3 month labs today and haven't heard from my doc yet but got a copy of my labs. I am a little hyperthyroid right now....

TSH 0.251 0.45-4.50

T3 115 71-180

FT4 1.67 0.82-1.77

T4 Direct 1.67 0.82-1.77

The FT3, RT3 and Vitamin D will follow in the coming days.

She also tested for Cortisol. It was 23.1 with a range of 2.3 to 19.4. What the heck does this mean? Could it be because I am hyper right now that my cortisol level is high? I had it tested a year ago and it was normal, but so were my thyroid levels. I'm kind of freaking out because now this is just something else for me to worry about.

I have been under a tremendous amount of stress with my 4 year old's health. She is the youngest in our state with ulcerative colitis and recently was diagnosed.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T3 115 71-180
> 
> FT4 1.67 0.82-1.77


You are not actually hyper based on these 2 labs which show the hormone in your system. Will your doctor run a FT-3 on you? My experience has been that FT-3 and Total 3 track along and your Total 3 is on the low side so your FT-3 is likely low as well.

I can't comment on the cortisol, but would imagine your high level is due to the stress you are experiencing.


----------



## pcsg560 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> You are not actually hyper based on these 2 labs which show the hormone in your system. Will your doctor run a FT-3 on you? My experience has been that FT-3 and Total 3 track along and your Total 3 is on the low side so your FT-3 is likely low as well.
> 
> I can't comment on the cortisol, but would imagine your high level is due to the stress you are experiencing.


Yes....the FT3 and the RT3 are going to be back later this week. Its hard for me to tell if I am experience stress symptoms or hyper symptoms. BLEH!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Do you feel hyperthyroid? Your numbers look good but it is a shame your doctor did not run the FREE T3!

I am so sorry about your child's health issue; that has to be very very stressful!

Hugs,


----------



## pcsg560 (Oct 13, 2014)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


She did run the FT3 and RT3.....Those have to be sent out so I won't get them back until late this week. I am stressing out about my Cortisol though. I know the value says 19 is the high end, but every other lab that I have looked at is 23-25, so strange. Im wondering if I should be concerned about that number.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you on medication?

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## nms1981 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm sorry about your daughter.

I feel your frustration about a new abnormality in your lab work, I'm going through the same thing. I believe your elevated Cortisol level reflects your body's response to stress. Cortisol will increase in times of stress to keep your blood sugars elevated enough to react, it keeps your mind alert, keeps your reaction time sharp, and there is an interrelation regarding how your body metabolizes. I too am trying to figure out the connection as I just got diagnosed with adrenal insufficiency and am trying to piece the puzzle together (I apparently nearly tapped out my Cortisol reserve so my body can't handle the stress, which is something that can happen in your case if it the stress continues).

I have a 4 year old daughter and I would be under immense stress if she were suffering too. I'm so sorry she is so sick.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

How did you do the cortisol test? I did one a few years ago... spitting in a tube a few times a day and now am getting ready to do another one, but this one is on urine strips 4 x a day.

P.S. get this book! It is fantastic and covers thyroid disease from one end to the other and also cortisol issues! 'Stop The Thyroid Madness!'

http://laughinggrapepublishing.com/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would love to do a cortisol test to see if there is an issue - I never sleep and after 22 years am getting tired.

What is the best way to test?


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

The best way to test is ACTH Stimulation Test (gold standard). Most endo's are willing to preform this test, and will measure your ACTH level before stimulation.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Actually, one of the best ways to test is saliva. Saliva measures your unbound cortisol levels throughout the day (kind of like Frees in regards to thyroids), while urine and blood measures both bound and unbound cortisol (kind of like Totals in regards to thyroids). I'm actually about to do my second round of saliva testing to see if my levels have gotten any better in the last six months (I'm low during the day and high at night, which equals insomnia).

If you want to PM me Lovlkn, I can tell you more about where to order the test if your doc won't do it.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

I wonder why a lab would do the cortisol test both via saliva and urine? I wonder what the difference is in the results? I've done both. I just sent my latest cortisol test back to zrtlab.com via UPS yesterday. Hope to hear a result next week. I have had absolutely horrid issues with sleep for at least 20 years. The past couple of years I was down to 3-4 hours a night and I would not sleep straight through. I would wake up every hour. Then about a month ago I couldn't get to sleep at all and was starting to get a little crazy. I was scared to death I'd have to commit myself somewhere. I did tons of research and do know that staying on the computer at night and watching tv at night stops our brains from making the melatonin it needs to help us get to sleep. My cortisol levels should be low at night to help me sleep and high in the morning to help me wake up, but I'm sure that is backwards and no doubt my own fault. I now turn the computer off at 8pm and try to turn the tv off at the same time. I also started taking melatonin, which alot of people take to help them sleep, including one of our boys who is an RN. He takes 3 mg at night. Hubby went to Walgreens and picked up the 1 mg dosage of melatonin for me. I have a thing about NOT taking pills, so I cut it into quarters with a pill splitter and then cut one of those pieces in half, so I took 1/8 of a 1 mg tab of melatonin. Wow... AMAZING!!! I took it about 11pm and remember getting sleepy about 1/2 an hour later and then don't remember anything until about 7am! I was amazed!! I was out cold...colder than a cucumber!! Took the same amount the next few nights with similar results and no negative side effects. I did have to abstain from melatonin for 2 days before I did the cortisol test, but on those two nights, I actually did get to sleep and slept 4-5 hours. I think in part due to the fact that I have been retraining my brain/circadian rhythm to sleep and wake at normal times. Turning off the computer early sure makes a difference! Now I know it's not hopeless and I do have some control. My poor sleep started out from shift work and then I made it worse with being online at night and watching COPS til 1am. NO GOOD! I'm a new person now. I still have a ways to go because I do not sleep 8 hours like I would like to, but my sleep has improved so much and I'm feeling human again!


----------

